# Is Orijen the best grain-free kibble out there?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We're currently on Wellness CORE, which we've found to be the best overall for Nara and Paw Paw. I've constantly heard good things about Orijen, and would've at least tried it, if I could find it locally. I just went on their website and discovered that the only way I'll be able to buy it is online, based on where we live. I'm fine getting kibble shipped to us. We did it when we had them on Life's Abundance, which was highly recommended by the breeder. I later realized that, although Life's Abundance was something they enjoyed eating and worked well for them overall, it was not grain-free, and when the shipping prices started increasing, we gave up on it and tried out Innova EVO, Taste of the Wild, Wellness Large Breed Puppy Mix, Solid Gold, and Wellness CORE.

So anyway, I was on Orijen's website, and they pretty much sold me on the fact that their product is the best out there. Not sure if it's better than Wellness CORE, but I'm willing to try it to see the results.

Innova EVO had a flavor that my dogs loved more than anything else. Since we free feed, Nara alone ate 5 full meals of the EVO in one day on the first day we tried it out (she's never eaten more than 3 meals of one food, and average is 1-2 per day, usually 1 meal a day). But then they both had the worst runs ever (it lasted for weeks after I had already stopped feeding them EVO), so we steered clear of EVO from that point forward and found that, like EVO, they love the tastes of CORE, but their stool is very solid, better than it has ever been on any other kibble.

For those feeding or who have fed Orijen, what are the upsides and downsides? Has anyone ever had a negative experience feeding this? I've never read anything bad about Orijen on here or anywhere else, so I'm excited about trying it to see how they do. I just read something about Acana, which is made by the makers of Orijen. Is this better? What's the difference?

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm feeding Orijen Fresh Fish. I think CORE is just as good though ingredient wise. I fed CORE Ocean for a bit but Mayzie's poops were quite large, so I switched to Orijen and they are a bit better, but if your dogs are doing well on CORE, I see no reason to switch.

ACANA is similar to Orijen in ingredients but has less meat and a slightly smaller price tag.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I feed Orijen, Chyanne loves it, I was giving her puppy chow, this was before I knew better! This forum told me about it, she loves it! Loose poo of course with the change, but that lasted about 1 week, and now shes great!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I fed my dog Orijen 6 Fish to my dog and she had an allergic reaction to it. The tips of her ears became crusty and she also had some crusty spots along her spine. She also started scratching her ears like crazy. The ingredients are definitely unique and I wonder why they were chosen. Those ingredients are not of those a canine in the wild would consume. I cannot say they are not good for dogs, just that it didn't work for me

My point is that there is no dog food currently manufactured that can be labeled the BEST for all dogs. Each dog is genetically different. If your dog is doing well on a premium dog food that costs $40 or so, why change over to a dog food that costs you $60 or more? I did and it cost me more than the dog food: anxiety, dog being uncomfortable and vet bills.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

I fed Jake Core Ocean, seemed to do good on it except stools got large and soft . . I think it was too much fiber. I feed him Acana Pacifica (same company as Orijen, a little less protein and cheaper). My local pet store orders it in for me so I don't have to pay the shipping.

Personally I think over 35% protein is a bit steep.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

From a pure ingredient quality and composition standpoint: I would say it is the best.

Anyone that says otherwise is probably not being objective, as ingredient content is not really a subjective matter (regardless of whether or not you think the high protein is necessary - the quality is clearly the highest). And I say this as someone who is no longer feeding Orijen (for now); I've switched to Acana for the lower protein content and lower price tag.

However, as mentioned, there is no "best" for all dogs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Once again, the majority of what you guys posted was 100% positive regarding this food. If and when I can find it or find the time and money to order it online, I'm going to try it. I'm always trying to test new high quality foods on my pups, to break up the monotony of eating the same meal twice a day for months and years. I know I sure wouldn't want to eat the same meal all of my life three times a day. Why should a dog, right? As long as their body takes well to a new food, I'll either blend it in with the CORE or rotate them around every few months or whenever, as long as it doesn't upset their stomach and cause loose stools.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Once you're in Oregon you'll be able to get it at Western Pet Supply on Beaverton Hillsdale Hwy (and if you like Pasta hit "Noodles" while there!)


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're going to be in VA for a while, PetFoodDirect is probably the cheapest source (with a 20% coupon - check this thread for an up-to-date list: http://www.pigloo.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=458&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=300)

As for positives from Orijen: no "carb high" post-feeding, smaller poops (if this is important to you), no gas, great coats, etc etc.

My only negative is: for my puppy I've had to include quite a bit of canned pumpkin due to the huge amount of food he consumes a day (480g/day right now) and it's just too much protein it seems. Without the canned pumpkin, he has loose stools. This is the reason why I am giving Acana a test-run; we'll see how that goes.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Once you're in Oregon you'll be able to get it at Western Pet Supply on Beaverton Hillsdale Hwy (and if you like Pasta hit "Noodles" while there!)


I'll be going there for sure. Thanks! 

And yes, we're strict vegetarians, so pasta is one of our favs. We'll check into Noodles for sure thanks to you!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: WinkinIf you're going to be in VA for a while, PetFoodDirect is probably the cheapest source (with a 20% coupon - check this thread for an up-to-date list: http://www.pigloo.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=458&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=300)
> 
> As for positives from Orijen: no "carb high" post-feeding, smaller poops (if this is important to you), no gas, great coats, etc etc.
> 
> My only negative is: for my puppy I've had to include quite a bit of canned pumpkin due to the huge amount of food he consumes a day (480g/day right now) and it's just too much protein it seems. Without the canned pumpkin, he has loose stools. This is the reason why I am giving Acana a test-run; we'll see how that goes.


I can always order a bag now while we're still in VA to try it. I wonder which flavor they would like the most? It seems like Orijen has 8 flavors or something. Thanks for the coupon link.

Smaller poops means healthier dogs, right? Or it means that their body is using and utilizing more of what the food offers with less waste, which is still a good thing!

As for too much protein, I was told that that's why my pups had 2 weeks worth of the runs when I tested them on Innova EVO. I think I was told that EVO has one of the richest/highest protein contents out there on the market. If my dogs are doing perfect on Wellness CORE, how different is Orijen from CORE? If they're about the same in protein content, then there should be no problem. The next biggest thing would be how much my dogs enjoy the flavor. EVO was #1, with CORE being #2 and Life's Abundance #3. All of the others (regular Wellness, Solid Gold, TOTW) we tried were only consumed because they were hungry, not because they craved the flavor.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Black Dog Natural Pet Supply on Barbur is my friend's shop and Cheri had an enormous amount of knowledge when it comes to food so I shop there, but she doesn't carry Orijen - Her shop isn't huge and she has to draw the line somewhere







or she'd only be able to stock single bags


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very quick answer yes Orijen is the best grain free kibble. My 2 GSD's just love it every time I wander with their food for variety they have problems.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes it is one of the best (that and Honest Kitchen are two of my favorites and ones I've had best results with.)
I've never had a problem in feeding Orijen, including to my senior dogs (they had bloodwork ever 6 mo. which was always good.) The only reason I'm not feeding it now is because we believe Bianca has issues with chicken, and I only stopped feeding it to my senior Ginger because we switched her to raw.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I feed Acana because of the lower protien. I have had great results. When you move out to the NW the Acana and Orijen can be purchased at the Holistic Pet Center in Clackamas. I was told they would soon carry the new Regional Red Orijen too.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2RugerI feed Acana because of the lower protien. I have had great results. When you move out to the NW the Acana and Orijen can be purchased at the Holistic Pet Center in Clackamas. I was told they would soon carry the new Regional Red Orijen too.


Sounds like a plan! Thanks for letting me know about that store. I'll hold off on ordering online since we'll be out to the PNW in a month, and just buy it there and then! 

Thanks to everyone else who posted to help me out!


----------



## nickiandbill (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been feeding my 5 mo old GSD Orijen from day one. I have two older dogs that were on Innova, CAlif Naturals, etc but they LOVED the Orijen. I shop at the Holistic Pet Center, and they are great, but if you are on the westside, my vet, Holistic Pet Vet clinic in Tigard sells it also.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: nickiandbillI have been feeding my 5 mo old GSD Orijen from day one. I have two older dogs that were on Innova, CAlif Naturals, etc but they LOVED the Orijen. I shop at the Holistic Pet Center, and they are great, but if you are on the westside, my vet, Holistic Pet Vet clinic in Tigard sells it also.


Awesome! Sounds like just the place that we'll be wanting to shop at! I'm going to try out all of the flavors of Orijen when we move out your way, to see which ones the pups like the best and does the best for their bodies. I'll keep them on CORE, since it's working better than anything else we tried, but it's always good to see if anything better gets put on the market! Thanks for the contact info!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I, too, feed Wellness Core. I was thinking of switching to Orijen, and bought a bag. In the ingredients of Orijen, it listed chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E and citric acid). I had just finished reading the Bloat threads at that time, and one common theme in the bloat threads was to not feed your dog food that contains citric acid. I wrote to Orijen with my concerns, two times, but never got a response. I was not sure if preserved with citric acid is the same as containing citric acid. I thought better safe then sorry and stuck with Wellness. I have no idea if my concerns are valid or not, but thought I'd share that and maybe someone has better insight then I do.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I honestly have no reason to switch from the Core. It's done the best for their bodies, but I'll give it a shot once I arrive in Portland, since you can buy it locally up there. I'll also continue to do research, as you have done, to ensure that it's not going to do more harm than good. Thanks again!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

We're just about halfway through the switch-over from Core to Orijen. (So far, so good.)
My guys did beautifully on Core for months, then all of a sudden both of them started to have problems. So we're on to Orijen with our fingers crossed.

I've been taking a good look at commercial dog foods and from what I can see, Orijen does look like it's just about the best kibble you can buy. The quality of the ingredients seems pretty hard to beat. I like what I'm reading about the company, as well. I like that they make _their_ food in _their_ plants. They don't use "other manufacturers" like Wellness does.


----------

